# שאני מערבת אותכן



## ima2 (3/5/13)

שאני מערבת אותכן 
אבל הייתי פה מעט ואין לי את מי לשאול

החתונה שלנו כנראה לא תתקיים במתכונתה  בעוד  19 יום
אם הכלה שחשבנו שתגיע ליום הזה   כנראה בשעותיה האחרונות
כל הספקים ידעו כל המצב והבטיחו להחזיר את הכספים
האולםצלעומת זאת אמר שיבוא לקראתנו אבל נאבד את המקדמה שהיתה גבוהה  מאחר שהם מאוד להתחתן שם   ויתרתי
היום הסבתא הלכה לדבר איתם     ומאחר והם לא יחזירו את הכסף היא הציעה  רק לעשות קבלת פנים עם חופה  קפה ועוגה
הם אמורים לחזור עם הצעה
מבחינתי  היינו מבטלים אבל הם  ממש קשים  
יש לכן  תובנות כמה הם צריכים לקחת על ארוע כזה    אני מבינה שהם לא צריכים להפסיד אבל שיהיו בני אדם


----------



## FayeV (3/5/13)

מצטערת לשמוע 
אין שום דבר בחוזה מול האולם שיכול לשחק לטובתכם?
זה באמת מאוד חסר לב מצידם לא להחזיר לכם את המקדמה


----------



## Rapunzelll (3/5/13)

דבר ראשון אני כל כך כל כך מצטערת לשמוע על כך 
אני אישית גם איבדתי את אמי {למחלת הסרטן} לפני כמה חודשים, ומאוד מאוד רציתי שתספיקו להתחתן בעודה בחיים, כי אני יודעת מה אני הייתי נותנת עבור הזכות הזו.
תנחומיי הכנים ביותר, ותהיו חזקים.

אני חושבת שאם האולם הולך בצורה לא נעימה ולא בא לקראתכם, אז אולי אפשר לבקש מחבר או מכר שעוסק בעריכת דין ולראות מה אפשר לעשות. ישנן שתי צורות לגשת אל בעל עסק - דרך פנייה של אדם לאדם {ואם המוסריות שבהם לא נותנת להם ללכת לקראתכם - תעלו בפניהם שעכשיו במקום להתעסק כלכלית בחתונה אתם תצטרכו להוציא כספים על הסדרי הלוויה וכו', אולי זה יעזור טיפה},
ואם לא אז בתור צרכן לא מרוצה אל נותן שירותים. {לבדוק עם עורך דין אם אין איזו פרצה, בעיקר שהזהרתם והסברתם לפני כן על המצב הרגיש}.

ופעם נוספת, כולי צער לשמוע את זה. בסופו של היום, כסף בא וכסף הולך, הבריאות שיש לך, המשפחה והאוהבים שיש לך, זה מה שבאמת באמת משנה.
תיהיו חזקים.


----------



## lanit (3/5/13)

מאוד מצטערת לשמוע 
מאוד מאוד מצער. והייתי מקווה ואולי מצפה שאנשים, גם אם הם בעלי עסק, יפגינו יותר רכישות במקרה כזה.

החוק להגנת הצרכן אומר לגבי ביטול: במידה והשירות הינו חד פעמי, פרק הזמן הרלוונטי הינו בתוך 14 ימים מיום עשיית העסקה ועד יומיים (למעט ימי מנוחה) קודם למועד תחילת השירות.
עם זאת, אני לא יודעת אם זה הדין לגבי אירועים. ממליצה לפנות לעו"ד להתייעצות.

רק בריאות, ושבת שלום.


----------



## Shir Rose (3/5/13)

חוסר רגישות זה ממש קשה.. 
אני שמחה שהרוב הגדול של הספקים שלכם היו רגישים ומקסימים והסכימו להתגמש. 
לגבי האולם, תנסו להזיז את התאריך קדימה ולא לבטל לגמרי או לנסות לעשות את החתונה, רק בצורה שקטה ובלי ריקודים במועד קצת יותר מאוחר. 
וגם, מציאה שתכתבו על האולם את הביקורת שלכם, כדי שאנשים ידעו להיזהר..


----------



## ima2 (3/5/13)

הבטחתי לה שאשמור על הבת שלה 
חזרתי עכשו מהפרידה ממנה  למרות שהיא ללא הכרה  אמרתי לה שאשמור על הבת שלה  כמו על בנותי
אנחנו לא יכולים לדחות כי מגיעים אורחים מחול וגם לפי ההלכה לא דוחים   
האולם ידע על המצב ולא התגמש האמת שלא האמנו שזה יגיע    המקדמה היתה גדולה ולא נוכל לקבל אותה בחזרה  היינו מעדיפים חופה  בבית
שוב השאלה כמה לדעתכן   יש לשלם על קבלת פנים בלבד   כי  הם יחזרו עם הצעה  שנצטרך לקבל אותה  כלומר אני    ומנסיוני איתם הם נחמדים   אבל אוהבי כסף  ואני לא יודעת להתמקח
שוב מצטערת  שבפורום כזה שמח אני מטרידה


----------



## shirleeey (3/5/13)

עצוב מאוד, משתתפת בצערכם...

הצער הוא כמובן של כולם, אך לדעתי כדאי לתת לכלה לעשות מה שהיא מרגישה ומה שנכון לה... 

לא הבנתי מה בדיוק ההתלבטות כי הבנתי שאין לכם כוונות לדחות בגלל האורחים מחו"ל ובגלל ההלכה... אז למה אתם רוצים את המקדמה בחזרה? כדי לעשות במקום אחר, באופן סולידי המותאם למצב? 

לדעתי הפתרון הקל ביותר למצב הכל כך קשה הזה, הוא להשאיר את האולם (וכך לחסוך מלחמה על המקדמה, שבטח לאף אחד אין כוח ואנרגיות לזה במצב הנוכחי) ולעשות במתכונת מצומצמת וסולידית. אולי כך הכלה תצליח בכל זאת להרגיש ככלה וגם להרגיש שהיא מכבדת את זכר אימה. שוב, לדעתי הבחירה היא של הכלה.

ושוב, משתתפת בצערכם...אם אין לכם קרוב עו"ד ואתם בכל זאת רוצים לחפש פירצה בחוזה, אשמח להראות לאחי (עו"ד).


----------



## Rapunzelll (3/5/13)

אין על מה להצטער! עצבות כאלו הן חלק מהחיים 
ולצערנו הרב גם לפעמים חלק מהשמחות שלנו.
מאוד ריגשת אותי עם מה שאמרת על ההבטחה שלך.
לצערי אין לי עוד מחשבות בנוגע לבעלי האולם. בהחלט נוראי מצידם שהם לא מתחשבים, אחרי הכל זה לא רק עסקים, עומדים מולם בני אדם. את יודעת מה? אם יש לך פייסבוק {ואם לא, תבקשי מאחת הבנות שלך, אני בטוחה שלמישהי יש}, לכתוב על כל העסק הזה, בתקווה הוא יכול לעורר המון גלים ואולי בעלי האולם יתעשתו על עצמם! הרי פרסומת רעה שכזו יכולה להעמיד אותם במקום. אני אישית אפיץ את הסטטוס כמה שאוכל.

מחזקת אותכם.


----------



## ima2 (3/5/13)

זהוא זה נגמר לפני 10 דקות 
יש לי פייסבוק   הבנות שלי גרות בחול  בן אמורות להגיע לחתונה    נעבור את ההלוויה  ונחשוב


----------



## oaa1 (3/5/13)

משתתפת בצערך 
ריגשת אותי בדברייך ובעיניי הפורום הזה לחלוטין פלטפורמה לשיתוף והתייעצויות
אני מציעה שאולי תשאלו את הכלה מה היא מעדיפה בעוד שבוע? ועד אז תבדקו אופציות משפטיות?
שוב, תכתבי תמיד-אני בטוח אענה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (3/5/13)

משתתפת בצערך


----------



## ronitvas (4/5/13)

משתתפת בצערכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אני מציעה לא לחכות לעוד שבוע.
שמישהו שמסוגל להתעסק בזה עכשיו שיפנה לאולם, ולו בשל ההודעה.
ברוב החוזים מוות מדרגה ראשונה נותן אפשרות של ביטול או דחייה (למרות שדחייה אינה באה בחשבון)
למרות שאני לא עורכת דין, אשמח לעבור על החוזה.
בכל מקרה, ממליצה כן לבחון את האפשרות לטפל בנושא עם עו"ד.
מחזקת אתכם - הפורום הוא בהחלט המקום המתאים לקבל תמיכה, גם ברגעים כאלה.
תודה על השיתוף


----------



## ima2 (4/5/13)

הם לא הסכימו 
ושוב מאחר והילדים רצו להתחתן שם הסכמתי על אי החזרת  המקדמה    לא חשבנו שנגיע לזה      אנחנו מוכנים לקיים שם את החופה   אבל נראה כמה הם ידרשו עבור זה אם הרבה נוותר אין כח להאבק מול רשעים


----------



## ronitvas (4/5/13)

אני מציעה לדבר עם הכלה 
הייתי שוקלת מאוד ברצינות לקיים שם את החופה ולעשות אירוע רגוע יותר.
לא יודעת מה העלויות, אבל אולי כן סוג של ארוחה (משהו יותר כמו ברית)
חבל לי שהם מרשים לעצמם להתנהג בצורה כל כך אטומה.
לפרסם בפורום כבר חודשים שהם הכי מומלצים וצוות ההפקה שם מדהים הם יכולים, אבל במקרה אמת, שצריך להראות גמישות ואנושיות הם נפלו!!!
אולי אפשר לחשוב על איזושהי דרך להזכיר את האמא.
אני בטוחה במיליון אחוז שאנשים יגיעו - רק צריך לחשוב על הקונספט הנכון.
כפי שכבר כתבתי במסר - הלוואי ויכולתי לעזור יותר, אבל אם את צריכה רעיונות - אשמח לחשוב יחד איתך.
הטלפון והמייל שלי בחתימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רונית


----------



## yael rosen (4/5/13)

אוף, מצטערת לשמוע 
ומחזקת אתכם מרחוק
זה אולי אחד הדברים הקשים בחיים, וכשזה קרה סמוך כל כך וקשור כל כך לחתונה, זה קשה אפילו יותר.
אין לי ספק שתמצאו פיתרון מול האולם, אבל כרגע חשוב להיות שם בשביל הכלה - לאבד אמא, ולא משנה כמה זה היה צפוי, זה בלתי נסבל וכאב גדול.

אם קשה לך ההתנהלות מול האולם, את יכולה להעזר שמישהו שטוב יותר בהתמקחות?
האטימות הזו שלהם נראת לי חסרת שחר מפה, לא רציונאלית, ולא רגישה כאנדר סטייטמנט!
ואל תצטערי על העלאת תכנים כאלו לפורום, בדיוק בשביל זה הוא פה! וכך גם אנחנו.
מחזקת אותך בצורה וירטואלית


----------



## שרון ל 1 (5/5/13)

משתתפת בצערכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מסכימה עם יעל, שעכשיו חשוב שתהיו שם אחד בשביל השניה, ואולי לתת למישהו קצת יותר מרוחק להתעסק עם האולם.


----------



## butwhy (4/5/13)

שלא תדעו עוד צער


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/5/13)

כל כך עצוב לשמוע...ירדו לי דמעות 
לצערי אין לי הרבה תובנות ורעיונות, אני יודעת שיש מקומות שכן מאפשרים לבטל עסקה בכל שלב במקרים כאלו, אבל תלוי מה כתוב בחוזה. אני מקווה שתגיעו לידי פיתרון, ממש מצער שיש מקומות כאלו אטומים. עם כל הכבוד לעסקים ולרצון להרוויח, אפשר גם לשים את זה בצד ולהיות אנושיים.

אולי אפשר רק לעשות חופה, ללא ריקודים ומסיבה. ובחופה להזכיר את האמא... צריך לשאול את הכלה, מה היא רוצה לעשות.

תהיו חזקים ושלא תדעו עוד צער!


----------



## lost in dreams (4/5/13)

משתתפת בצערכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עצוב ממש שזה קרה בעיתוי הזה...

מקווה שבעל המקום יגלה ברגע האחרון קצת אנושיות ויתחשב בכם.

שלא תדעו עוד צער.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (5/5/13)

משתתפת בצערכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תנסו לברר (בעדינות) מה הכלה רוצה לעשות, ותחליטו לפי זה.
שלא תדעו עוד צער


----------



## enigma80 (6/5/13)

עצוב מאוד לשמוע, משתתפת בצערכם 
כדאי לשאול בעדינות את הכלה מה היא רוצה לעשות ואם בכלל.
אם כן, אולי אחת הבנות שלך יוכלו לעזור לך בסוגיה מול האולם.
עצוב לשמוע שאין שום גמישות והאולם לא בא לקראתכם. בכל זאת אך אחד מכם לא צפה את זה.

תהיו חזקים ושלא תדעו עוד צער.


----------



## ברבורה (5/5/13)

משתתפת בצערכם.
את מקסימה שאת עוזרת ודואגת ואכפתית.
תהיו חזקים.


----------



## נעמה 156 (3/5/13)

ההורים שלי התחתנו שלושה שבעות אחרי שסבא שלי 
נפטר,הם התחתנו בבית הכנסת הגדול בירושלים (לפי התכנון המקורי) אבל שינו קצת את אופי האירוע,לא היו ריקודים וכ"ו, הייתה קבלת פנים חופה וארוחה אחרי.
אולי משהו בכיוון הזה יכול להתאים גם לכם..
משתפת בצערכם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/5/13)

עצוב לי מאד לשמוע! משתתפת בצערכם! 
לגבי המקום אין לי הרבה תובנות. לדעתי, כדאי לכם לנסות לשאול אותם מה תהיה העלות לדחות את התאריך ואז לקיים חופה בבית או בבית כנסת ולקיים אירוע מלא במועד מאוחר יותר. 
אבל אני מניחה שצריך לשאול את הזוג מה האפשרות האידיאלית מבחינתכם - ואחרי השבעה, יקבלו החלטה. 

אני לפחות מתנחמת במחשבה ששאר הספקים כן הסכימו לבוא לקראתכם. מאד עצוב לשמוע שהמקום לא רצה להתגמש אתכם.


----------



## SSnow (4/5/13)

משתתפת בצערכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לדעתי (ומניסיוני בעבר) מקרה של מוות מקרבה ראשונה מבטל את רוב החוזים, אך טרם יצא לי לראות חוזים של אולם אירועים/חתונה.
בכל מקרה, לדעתי יש לבדוק עם הכלה מה ברצונה לעשות.

מקווה שלא תדעו עוד צער


----------



## חתן חדש (4/5/13)

מצער ועצוב לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עצתי היחידה היא שתיהיו חזקים ותסתכלו קדימה, תתחתנו ותקימו משפחה כמו שהיא הייתה רוצה שתקימו.


----------



## Norma Desmond (5/5/13)

כל כך עצוב לי לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה לי שחשוב לשמוע מה רוצה הכלה לעשות ואיך היא רוצה להתקדם הלאה(למרות שבטח קשה לה לחשוב על זה עכשיו. איזה מצב נורא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ולנסות להתארגן עם האולם לפי זה- אולי כמו שהציעו פה רק חופה, או חופה וארוחה סולידית. אם הם יסכימו לדחות את העניין ללא קנס, בכלל עדיף


----------



## רגע33 (5/5/13)

תנחומי על האובדן הקשה בעיתוי כל כך עצוב . כואב שברגעים כל כך קשים נתקלים באטימות מרושעת שכזו. מקווה שימצא פתרון אנושי וראוי.


----------



## dganity (5/5/13)

לפי היהדות אסור לבטל חתונה גם במקרה אסון 
תחשבו מה האימא הייתה אומרת לעשות אם היא הייתה יכולה. ושלא תדע צרות.


----------



## j i p (5/5/13)

שינוי חוזה בעל פה? מצג שווא? 
בודקת האם התרחש משהו מעין זה שיכול לסייע לכם, אין באמור משום ייעוץ משפטי: 
יש אפשרות לטעון בפניהם שמלכתחילה , הואיל ובאולם ידעו את המצב הקשה בו שרויה אם הכלה, הציגו בפניכם מצג שווא ( אמרו לכם בעל פה, או גרמו לכם להבין)  שבמקרה של פטירה יתחשבו בכם ועל יסוד מצג זה נקשרתם בהסכם?
לחילופין, אחרי החתימה, עת התדרדר מצבה של האם התחייבו בפניכם ש"יהיה בסדר ואין לכם מה לדאוג"?
אם אחד מאלה קרה, אפשר "לתבוע" מהם דחיית התאריך או החזרת המקדמה, אם לא עכשיו,  אז השבה לאחר מכן דרך בימ"ש.
הכי טוב להערכתי, לדחוק אותם למצב של דחיית התאריך.

כתשובה לשאלתך, אם תערכו קבלת פנים צנועה + חופה בלי ריקודים (ובלי מנות עיקריות?), אני חושבת שחצי משווי המנה עליו סוכם הוא סביר בנסיבות העניין (בכל אופן מבחינת האולם ערב שאי אפשר לנצלו לאירועים אחרים+מנות קבלת פנים+שכר עובדים)

מכל מקום, יודעת שאין תחליף לאמא, אבל בטוחה שהיא מתנחמת בכך שאת לצידה. היי חזקה עבורה.


----------

